# Keeping monkeys?



## Crd86 (Jun 19, 2008)

What is the law on keeping monkeys im not looking at getting one but was just wondering do you get a licence if so how do you get one?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

The only primates currently on licence in the UK are as follow:

Capuchin, Spider Monkeys, Macaques, Other large primate species, Lemur species.

The Licence being DWAL = Dangerous Wild Animals Licence.

Public Liability insurance is required to support the licenced species.

In some cases such as Lemurs - Article 10's are a requirement, not so much in so far as ownership, but should the keeper wish to sell on again.

If a keeper was to look to enquire into obtaining a licenced species - they would need to make an application into their local council - Environmental Health department.

Licences can vary in price according to the council itself - and not all councils are pro DWA awarding.

Information can be found here as a guideline:

- Legislation Explained

This is the current schedule: 
http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-countryside/gwd/animallist.pdf


But it does pay to follow the new consultations aimed at the DWA:

http://tskaexotics.co.uk/consultation.pdf

Hope this helps

R


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

some species still require a DWAL to keep them, although there are a few primate species who do not..

you would get a DWAL from your local council, each council, at the moment, has slightly different requirements and costings for the DWAL.. you can pay from around the 50 quid mark.. to over 1000 pounds in some areas..

there is, as yet, no "law" stating how they should be housed, fed, cared for etc whilst being kept by private keepers.. the only "law" as such at the moment, is one designed to protect the public from "dangerous wild animals". 

with the new animal welfare act now in place, it is hoped that things will change in relation to what is deemed an "acceptable" living environment for a primate. there are many groups as well as private keepers, who do not, for instance, think a parrot cage in the lounge, is an acceptable environment for something like a marmoset, or tamarin. however under the current laws, many people are able to get away with keeping them in accomodation such as that.


hth

Nerys

(answering at the same time as rory was!)


----------



## Crd86 (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeh cheers


----------



## Crd86 (Jun 19, 2008)

When you say the only primates on licence are Capuchin, Spider Monkeys, Macaques, Other large primate species, Lemur species. Does that mean they are the only ones you need a licence for and you can keep other ones without a licence or you cant keep other ones at all?


----------



## irwin (Jan 22, 2008)

if u are not getting them then y ask the question are u that bored a quick search on the net would have told u or are u just lazy

maybe i will ask a question can u keep rhinos in my back garden , what do they eat , can u sit on the back and ride oh yee i dont want to keep them

what a pointless question


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

irwin said:


> if u are not getting them then y ask the question are u that bored a quick search on the net would have told u or are u just lazy
> 
> maybe i will ask a question can u keep rhinos in my back garden , what do they eat , can u sit on the back and ride oh yee i dont want to keep them
> 
> what a pointless question


This is a forum. People come here for help, advice and to ask questions. Therre is nothing wrong with being curious.


----------



## Crd86 (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeh thanks was just wondering had a quick look but didnt find anything. You would need to make sure your garden was secure and there was no way the rhino could escape you would be resposible for it if it did get out but if you really want it you just go for it. :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mmm, rather harsh there Irwin!


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

irwin said:


> if u are not getting them then y ask the question are u that bored a quick search on the net would have told u or are u just lazy
> 
> maybe i will ask a question can u keep rhinos in my back garden , what do they eat , can u sit on the back and ride oh yee i dont want to keep them
> 
> what a pointless question


Must be PMT.


----------



## crotalas (Jul 16, 2011)

Well I am actually thinking about getting a primate, so reading down this was almost helpful until people started being silly! 

So can you keep capuchins without a license?


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

this thread is 3 years old!


----------



## crotalas (Jul 16, 2011)

MP reptiles said:


> this thread is 3 years old!



So? People still may write on it if i ask a question - you proved that much...


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

ye but also some of th original people in this thread may not even be on here any more pm zo-man i know hes still active on here and he might be able to help you out


----------



## crotalas (Jul 16, 2011)

MP reptiles said:


> ye but also some of th original people in this thread may not even be on here any more pm zo-man i know hes still active on here and he might be able to help you out



ok thanks


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

sooo did the poster get a primate?


----------



## animalprince22 (Jul 18, 2011)

Anybody who has kept monkeys on here before will tell you the same thing.

You'll need a lot of time, money and patience...

A LOT of these things.

You wont be able to just have 1 monkey. It's cruel to the animal, it needs to be stimulated, have activity 24/7 and company of its own species. Most people here will tell you you need a 'troop' so 3 or more. this will cost about £10,000 (for Squirrel Monkeys) more for capuchins and less for Marmosets.

The breeders on here will tell you to go out and look for experience of them first. Find someone who keeps them and go and help them out to see how taxing they are on time and money.

Also, monkeys are hard to come by. Most people who keep monkeys only let them pass hands to people they know. Its a bit of a clique. So actually finding them is hard hard work too!

Monkeys arnt how they are depicted on Friends (Ross's monkey) or Ace Ventura (Spike, Aces monkey). They can be aggressive, and so I hear when they reach maturity, Capuchins in particular are aggressive, and very strong for their size. Its then you reach the topic of 'teeth removing' to take the edge off their aggression, which is absolutely horrible thing to do. Don't alter the animal to fit into your life, alter yourself to fit into the animals life. in my opinion. 

Its not all fun and games, even though it might seem like that when watching them on tv, and they dont shit anywhere and they just hang around on the characters shoulder. They probably need the same amount of attentiveness as a Baby!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

crotalas said:


> Well I am actually thinking about getting a primate, so reading down this was almost helpful until people started being silly!
> 
> So can you keep capuchins without a license?


Caps require a DWA.
And experiance


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

irwin said:


> maybe i will ask a question can u keep rhinos in my back garden , what do they eat , can u sit on the back and ride


Thats made me want a rhino now :lol2:


----------



## davidjohn (Jul 23, 2011)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Hi,
> 
> The only primates currently on licence in the UK are as follow:
> 
> ...



*Primates *​*Family​*​_Cebidae: _​_
_All species except those of the genera​​_Aotus, Callicebus _and _Saimiri. _​New-world monkeys (including capuchin, howler, saki, uacari, spider and woolly monkeys). 
Night monkeys (also known as owl monkeys), titi monkeys and squirrel monkeys are excepted.​​​


----------



## davidjohn (Jul 23, 2011)

*animals which are dwa*

her is a link to animals which are dwa 


http://archive.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf


----------



## fjfenton (Jan 4, 2009)

So after reading the previous posts and their links, am i right in thinking that no licence is required for tamarins or marmosets? If iv missed something obvious i do appologise :blush:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

fjfenton said:


> So after reading the previous posts and their links, am i right in thinking that no licence is required for tamarins or marmosets? If iv missed something obvious i do appologise :blush:


Yes, Tamarins and marmosets dont require a DWAL


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Squirrel Monkeys don't either


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Squirrel Monkeys don't either


Theres a list on the forum.
Animals requiring dwa.
Dont meen to sound cheaky in any way.
Not for you colin using yours to reply...
With phone.
Auld yin here trying to be up to date...
Still preffer talking as theres no spelling involved:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Theres a list on the forum.
> Animals requiring dwa.
> Dont meen to sound cheaky in any way.
> Not for you colin using yours to reply...
> ...


Oh I don't go on the internet on my phone, as my mobile isn't one of these modern gadgets. Clark's is though.


----------

